# A little bit of model racing history.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

How many of you have or have seen the "Legends of Racing" 1/43 scale cars? I helped Rhett Vandiver (Jim's son) with them and here's the ad he ran in some of the racing magazines back then.










He called me and said that he had a photo shoot set up for the following day and could I send him some cars to use in the ad? He wanted the Curtis Turner car that Gator had done and I had a '62 Bonneville that Rick Sterling had done that he wanted to use. The kicker was that he wanted a David Pearson Mercury and I didn't have one finished. I had to cobble this one up that afternoon, paint and handletter it and ship it out to him for the photos the next day. 










I still have the models and some of the tearsheets from the campaign. This Merc is like a lot of the real race cars in those days. It looked pretty good in the magazine but was rough as a cob close up.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Rough as a cob but, "FAST"!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tell me that's not 1/43!!


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

OK, it's not 1/43. It's actually a 1/25 MPC Nascar builtup as are the others in the ad. We shot this ad before the molds were finished for the actual series. They were in 1/43 scale though.


----------

